# beet wine



## barryjo (Mar 31, 2010)

I made beet wine years ago but I always thought it tasted "earthy". To be more exact, it tasted like dirt. Any ideas on how to eliminate that taste?
Yes, I did wash and peel the beets before processing.
Thanks.


----------



## Bert (Mar 31, 2010)

I made a Sugar Beet wine 3yrs. ago [still have some left], it had that " earthy" smell and taste to it also....After about two yrs. and many rackings the taste is gone, but the last I checked the smell was still there.....Let's see what kind of ideas are out there to get rid the "earthyness"...








ps. It's in the bottle now...


----------



## boozinsusan (Aug 30, 2010)

That is why I don't like beets at all....they taste like dirt....love the greens though.....


----------



## grapeman (Aug 30, 2010)

Bert how about pinching your nose with your fingers, close your eyes and sip it gently. Pretend that earthiness is a good pinot more.


----------



## joeswine (Aug 31, 2010)

some things are left best the in there original state


----------



## Bert (Sep 4, 2010)

The smell is gone, is a very nice looking white wine...but still that earthy taste, not one of my better wines..lol...


----------



## barryjo (Sep 4, 2010)

I notice that several of the recipes use lemons and/or oranges. Would this be a possibility?


----------



## Waldo (Sep 5, 2010)

I would try adding some red grape concentrate and a little tannin


----------



## joeswine (Sep 5, 2010)

the addition of fruit zest would naturally mask the task you have now,but like I stated beets are Best left unto themselves,stewed,or marinated there just fine,


----------



## Bert (Sep 6, 2010)

Maybe I can just mix it with some orange juice....will have to try that...


----------



## joeswine (Sep 7, 2010)

try the zest of the orange first or a grapefruit ..you'll be surprised


----------



## sipourit (Sep 29, 2010)

I think this is the reason why there are only few were using beet in making a wine.


----------



## Bert (Sep 30, 2010)

The sugar beets were there, had the recipe, had to try it....one never knows until you try...


----------

